# How often do you update website?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i was thinking once per hr.  jk

really, how often do you update your site?

also, are any of your pages fixed to be seen in google and others not? 
do you tell google what pages to index or can someone else do it for you?

why do some sites have url's that dont work? is this so that people can copy paste them on AOL browsers?


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

Not often enough ... but i do try to do it every month ... i hardly succeed at it.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would say if you fall behind once a week, you are really slipping. Most of the bigger sites update daily, but they have a fulltime staff that most of us don't have.  Though...that would be nice.


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah ... that would be nice ... but i'm too busy making new designs to put those new designs up on the web.


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

I try to do it daily, or at least post a blog that shows I was doing something, like working on a shirt, design, etc.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont have my website up yet.. but.. i'm thinking of updating it at least 3 times a week.. the more you update, the more intrest you create. i think


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Google loves it when you update frequently, as often as possible. My site is only a year old and I don't have that many inlinks, but google visits me every day and I have a pagerank of 4.
Even if you take your existing pages and change your wording a bit can make a big difference.

One company I used to work for stopped updating when I left. They fell from a pagerank 4 to a 1 during the last update.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm still learning about SEO, what is an acceptable pagerank, and how is it figured?


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> I'm still learning about SEO, what is an acceptable pagerank, and how is it figured?


3 or better is good. Shopping cart websites are tougher than regular sites.
Get as many quality inlinks as you can (not easy to do - participate in blogs and forums). Have full readable paragraphs with many keyword phrases. Also, if you are new, buy your domain name for 10 years, not one.

Also, take my advice, don't ever use cold fusion. PHP is great


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

I try to update mine once a month or whenever I get a new design done, whichever comes first. Should do it more often but often don't have the time.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I update every Friday although that isn't possible during our busy season. Sometimes the changes are small. Google will index you if you can be found (links leading to your site). A robots.txt can be used to control which pages are spidered by which agents (you can prevent a certain spider from reading a certain page).


----------



## lltwerp (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello everyone! What do you guys mean when you say you try to update when you get a new design done. Like working on a job for a customer? 
What should you have on a website? I only have 4 pages on mine thru godaddy.
Photo page, for sale, front page and price list. I have had it for 3 months now and now emails, no nothing form anyone. What the heck am i doing wrong and how can i get some business? I did get to be in the search thru google but I need to change the search words, how do I do that? Like you need to know my company name for anything to be brought up on the search page.
Thank you for your time in advance!
Lori


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

How do you know what your page rank is?



pawsflorida said:


> 3 or better is good. Shopping cart websites are tougher than regular sites.
> Get as many quality inlinks as you can (not easy to do - participate in blogs and forums). Have full readable paragraphs with many keyword phrases. Also, if you are new, buy your domain name for 10 years, not one.
> 
> Also, take my advice, don't ever use cold fusion. PHP is great


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought that it was normal to be updating it several times a day :S. On average for my previous games website it was once or twice a day at the minimum.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> I would say if you fall behind once a week, you are really slipping.


I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I have ocwud. To the layman it's called Obsessive Compulsive Website Updating Syndrome.
Are there any self-help groups that could help me out? I have to get out of the house!


----------

